# Who is your favorite Comic artist?



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been getting into comic art recently and discovered that I really like Tim Sale (Tim Sale | Bio) Especially his work in The Long Halloween. So who is everyone else's favorite?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 3, 2009)

i'v been a big joe qusada fan back before he was a honcho like these days. 
obviously mcfarlane is badass thought i dont care for the content of his books.
Romata Jr.'s stuff aint bad.
mike mignolas art is actually quite cool although simple
Alex Ross rules

but my favorite have to be the hildebrandt brothers. their comic art is unbelievable

http://www.brothershildebrandt.com/Brothers.htm
check out their shit


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jun 3, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'v been a big joe qusada fan back before he was a honcho like these days.
> obviously mcfarlane is badass thought i dont care for the content of his books.
> Romata Jr.'s stuff aint bad.
> mike mignolas art is actually quite cool although simple
> ...



Wow that website is awesome. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 3, 2009)

Alex Ross' Official Web Site - Original Art For Sale

George Perez Website

Alex Ross and George Perez.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2009)

Either Don Figueroa, known for his work with Transformers comics:








Ricardo Delgado and his Age Of Reptiles:






Gabriel Dell'Otto. Really loved the ar in Secret War.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 4, 2009)

Seeing as I haven't really opened a comic book since 1993-ish, for me it's a toss up between Jim Lee and Todd MacFarlane.


----------



## richcastle66 (Jun 23, 2009)

man secret war was _incredible. _One of my favorites of all time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2009)

richcastle66 said:


> man secret war was _incredible. _One of my favorites of all time.



Definately, some of the two page spreads were beautiful.


----------



## Zahs (Jul 10, 2009)

Best, in my opinion is Ashley Wood, His style is so unique and beautiful, its a simple technique but not too easy to achieve.

http://www.ashleywoodartist.com/

ASHLEY WOOD


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 11, 2009)

Karl Richardson. It's very hard to find anything by him on the web but this is some of the things that I was able to find. He makes everything look incredibly tankish and dangerous.

Welcome to CG Channel


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 12, 2009)

At the moment I'm really enjoying JH Williams III's art for the Batwoman series in Detective Comics; the first issue looked absolutely stunning all the way through.


----------



## freepower (Jun 24, 2010)

Frazer Irving - MobileMe Gallery


----------



## synrgy (Jun 24, 2010)

Man.. It's been practically a lifetime for me.. 

This is how old I am; my guy is Jim Lee:











That was -- bar none -- my favorite run of X-Men, or any other comic book, for that matter.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 24, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> At the moment I'm really enjoying JH Williams III's art for the Batwoman series in Detective Comics; the first issue looked absolutely stunning all the way through.



I'm totally in love with Williams art right now it's got such a strong visual identity and his layouts really remind me of Will Eisner which to me is a good thing plus every panel of his is so magnificent I want to have it tattooed on me!

My picks
Dave Cockrum
Steve Ditko
Will Eisner 
Jack Kirby 
Alex Ross
Simon Bisley

My all time favourite artist is Neal Adams as his work during the 70's on Batman is incredible and I believe it was the greatest period for the character as Batman was pretty much written off at that point due to that damn tv show so they were free to take risks with him. 
Adams redefined the Batman universe visually and Denny O'Neil matched Adams art with his incredibly creative writing and together they introduced a gritty more realistic and slightly Sherlock Homes inspired Batman that's not too far from the one we see in Chris Nolan's Batman movies and the animated series. 
Rarely has such a perfect pairing of artist and writer occured in comics and if it wasn't for Adams and O'Neil's work together Batman probably wouldn't exist today at all and would've become yet another forgotten comics character on the scrapheap.


----------

